# How to handle a skittish beardie???



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all

I'm in my first week of beardie ownership (week on Saturday to be exact!) but my new dragon absolutely refuses to be handled. He'll let me stroke his head on sufferance but is not interested in any other interaction. I've fed him a few worms and he's taken them off me but if I stroke him he goes into a crouched position with his head towards the floor. Is this a defensive/attack position? I'd like to make friends with him but I'm uncertain how to even pick him up if he's running away from me as I really don't want to stress him out. Can anyone give me any tips? Is this just a stress reaction to a new home? And, if so, how long does it normally take for a beardie to settle in? Is there any way I can pick up an unwilling beardie or is this really not recommended? 

Help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i lift the top of the tail not bottom:devil: up and quickly place your hand under his belly agian quickly or he will struggle and place him on your arm supporting his whole body and they usally stay still ,my beardie was like that at first but she calmed down and now has a new beardie friend:notworthy:
hope this helps a little bit
joey:no1:


----------



## Tempa (Apr 28, 2011)

depending on the age of your dragon i'm guessing it's still quite young and they do tend to be very skittish as you decribed at a younger age than a adult dragon, either that or its still getting used to it new enviroment. But when we handle ours we tend to pick them with one hand and then support thier bums with the other and their quite happy to sit there and watch tv with you


----------



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

He's 4 and a half months old and is really gorgeous!! I just really hate it when he runs away from me and I don't want him to think I'm a predator or anything!!


----------



## Tempa (Apr 28, 2011)

do u have a viv that opens from the top?? if so this may also be a problem as they are not so keen on objets coming from above. Only other advice is to sit buy the side of ur viv with its door open (if u have sliding glass doors) so it gets used to seeing you. as they tend to be quite nosey i'm sure it will soon come over to say hello


----------



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got a viv that has glass sliding doors in front - he comes over to the glass quite often but as soon as you approach him and stroke him, he'll stand it for just a couple of seconds and then runs to the back of the viv


----------



## Tempa (Apr 28, 2011)

i think it more of a case that he's / she's still getting used to thier new home. But do take time out just to sit with ur beadie with its door open and may have a few slices of cut up apple or cucumber at hand . Anything's gotta be worth a go.


----------



## sweetpepper (Apr 5, 2011)

Will try that - he doesn't seem to be all that interested in salad or anything green though!! Maybe I have the first salad-dodger beardie ever??!!:lol2:
Loves his crickets though!!


----------

